# New Orient Models Announced



## Eran (Mar 12, 2014)

Here are some fresh news, in brief - concerning new models announced by Orient this week.

First up is a line of open heart, or "semi skeleton", models featuring the F6T22 caliber - which is Orient's latest and most upgraded open heart movement with hand winding and hacking. The new models feature an integrated bracelet and Roman numerals at 12 and 6, thus differing from the previously introduced "Bambino open heart" line-up. You can see the new models here: https://www.orient-watch.jp/product/category/?category_id=264

I particularly like this one, with the faded grey dial - need to see it in real life but chances are that as with previous models it will look better than Orient's early marketing images!









Also new is a whole new bunch of F6922-based divers, generally featuring very familiar Orient design cues from Makos and Rays. You can see them all here: https://www.orient-watch.jp/product/category/?category_id=265

This one, I think, is kind of cool:


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Thanks for the heads-up and link
Kind of bleh on the new models though. Nothing I'll be lining up for.


----------



## natrmrz (Jan 28, 2017)

ooo thanks for the heads up

def intrigued by some of those divers. will def have to keep an eye out when they drop


----------



## mali (Jun 9, 2016)

I don´t lilke much the open heart designs, but the Orient divers are always interesting.


----------



## apudabam (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks for the updates! I just bought a Triton and wow! What a watch! 

...was seeing if there was an update but doesn't seem so. I'm not surprised thiugh. It's out of cycle and also not sure how they money out of these things.


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

I keep bouncing between Orient and Seiko (and Citizen I suppose) for my favorite Japanese divers... that new line looks like Orient will gain another slot in my watch box.

The maroon dial with black bezel in particular...


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

Bob Dobbs needs Slack said:


> I keep bouncing between Orient and Seiko (and Citizen I suppose) for my favorite Japanese divers... that new line looks like Orient will gain another slot in my watch box.
> 
> The maroon dial with black bezel in particular...


Agree on the maroon dial, pretty nice ... always difficult to tell what strong dial colours will look like in real life, though.

From the dimensions given on the official site and the shape of the case, this looks to be a "Mako version 3" possibly, with cues from the Mako USA ...

Sapphire crystal, Made in Japan, the new F69 movement ... and already available on Rakuten for about $250. Tempting.


----------



## igori7 (Aug 1, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Vamospues said:


> Bob Dobbs needs Slack said:
> 
> 
> > I keep bouncing between Orient and Seiko (and Citizen I suppose) for my favorite Japanese divers... that new line looks like Orient will gain another slot in my watch box.
> ...


Yeah, that dial could be a real looker, but I am not sure I would purchase it without seeing it first hand. I feel like it could also end up looking cheap and tacky, too. I bought a Mako XL with the green bezel. The pictures I saw online made it appear vibrant and dark, but in reality it is light and slightly cheap looking.


----------



## BurningPlaydoh (Aug 29, 2018)

Vamospues said:


> Agree on the maroon dial, pretty nice ... always difficult to tell what strong dial colours will look like in real life, though.
> 
> From the dimensions given on the official site and the shape of the case, this looks to be a "Mako version 3" possibly, with cues from the Mako USA ...
> 
> ...


Got a link to amy of these on Rakuten? Cant find any of them myself.


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

BurningPlaydoh said:


> Got a link to amy of these on Rakuten? Cant find any of them myself.


https://global.rakuten.com/en/store/nanaple/item/rn-aa0003r/

Found by googling the model number from the .jp website


----------



## Vamospues (Sep 2, 2016)

BurningPlaydoh said:


> Got a link to amy of these on Rakuten? Cant find any of them myself.


They are all over Rakuten Japan; in the past I have imported to Europe successfully using Buyee.jp (though there was extra tax involved to the tune of 21 per cent, EU external tariff).

https://search.rakuten.co.jp/search/mall/Orient+RN－AA000/?f=1&grp=product


----------



## WSN7 (Sep 20, 2017)

These have to be the Orient Mako USA II's for the Japan market, correct? Everything the Mako USA II has except for solid end links, it appears.


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

apudabam said:


> Thanks for the updates! I just bought a Triton and wow! What a watch!
> 
> ...was seeing if there was an update but doesn't seem so. I'm not surprised thiugh. It's out of cycle and also not sure how they money out of these things.


Same - just got my first Triton two weeks ago, the all black one. It's so good! For the money, it feels like highway robbery...

I'm not interested in their open hearts, and Roman numerals are a peeve of mine, but I've been gunning for the AF02003W (dress watch, blue hands, white face, power reserve indicator, similar to a Presage baby snowflake), so I hope they continue that one. Melts me every time I see a photo of it...

EDIT: Dear lord, I should have kept digging... They're releasing the AF02003W without the power reserve complication! Despite loving Orient's power reserve meters (my favorite complication in general), they do add about $100 USD to the cost, and this one will sure be more affordable. I'm excited!


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

Bob Dobbs needs Slack said:


> I keep bouncing between Orient and Seiko (and Citizen I suppose) for my favorite Japanese divers... that new line looks like Orient will gain another slot in my watch box.
> 
> The maroon dial with black bezel in particular...


Orients kick ass.

Yeah, after buying an Orient, I feel like they are the "Silent Seiko." They're not the finest quality under the sun, but when considering what you pay for an automatic, it's a tremendous value. Sometimes they do weird stuff, like some of the Bambino lug widths (21mm), or the red-tipped second hand on some of their Bambinos (that's a 'sporty' thing, not a 'dressy' thing, to me anyway), but there is a model for everyone from Orient, and they do not disappoint. I'm super happy with mine. So your comment about linking them with Seiko (and actually, they're both Epson companies, so perhaps they share many of the same suppliers...???), makes a lot of sense to me.


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

Wonder if these divers will have the sapphire crystal recessed below the bezel like the Orient USA Mako. Always seemed like a silly a design decision that I'm hopeful they won't repeat with these new divers.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Have never owned an Orient watch, but do like the look of the new maroon diver.


----------



## Eric_M (Jul 25, 2018)

Why with the hollow end links, Orient? It's 2018!


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

AceRimmer said:


> Wonder if these divers will have the sapphire crystal recessed below the bezel like the Orient USA Mako. Always seemed like a silly a design decision that I'm hopeful they won't repeat with these new divers.


Sinking the crystal below the bezel protects the crystal from flat strikes. The Pro Saturation Diver, the Triton, and the M-Force all had sunken glass for this reason.


----------



## BurningPlaydoh (Aug 29, 2018)

Eric_M said:


> Why with the hollow end links, Orient? It's 2018!


Not like a couple years has drastically altered the production cost difference between them and hollow ones...


----------



## Bob Dobbs needs Slack (Oct 18, 2016)

Dan T. said:


> Sinking the crystal below the bezel protects the crystal from flat strikes. The Pro Saturation Diver, the Triton, and the M-Force all had sunken glass for this reason.


I have 3 of the OS300s... 1 first gen, 2 second gen. Their crystals aren't sunken below the bezel.
I have a few of the different M-Force divers, some are sunken, others arent. The ones that are recessed are mainly from 'bumps' on the bezel, not the entire crystal sunken into the case.
I have a Mako USA and it's so far below the bezel that it is visually 'off' looking to me... I hope they don't put it so far recessed on these newer gens.


----------



## Dan T. (May 24, 2018)

Bob Dobbs needs Slack said:


> I have 3 of the OS300s... 1 first gen, 2 second gen. Their crystals aren't sunken below the bezel.
> I have a few of the different M-Force divers, some are sunken, others arent. The ones that are recessed are mainly from 'bumps' on the bezel, not the entire crystal sunken into the case.
> I have a Mako USA and it's so far below the bezel that it is visually 'off' looking to me... I hope they don't put it so far recessed on these newer gens.


Cool.


----------



## AceRimmer (Dec 28, 2013)

I wonder how the crown is. Orient divers seem to have wobbly crowns or crowns that don't screw down smoothly. Hopefully we get some reviews soon.


----------



## BurningPlaydoh (Aug 29, 2018)

Any news on these being released by Orient USA? It looks like on the Orient Japanese site and Rakuten they would be released the 18th or 19th of this month. Was that just domestic or for international markets too?

Trying to decide between one of these and a Mako USA II. Solid end links (I'd probably buy a different bracelet down the road for either though) vs a much more attractive bezel font/design and indices for my taste.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Has anyone here yet purchased one of these new divers? That scarlet red dial sure is a looker. Very much like that the hands are the proper length and extend all the way to minute hash marks. Can't stand short stubby hands, particularly on a tool watch.


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

I'm thinking of this one as well


----------



## jwolfe (Aug 1, 2018)

I really like the RN-AA0006B, do these all have sapphire Crystal's (if at all)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WSN7 (Sep 20, 2017)

jwolfe said:


> I really like the RN-AA0006B, do these all have sapphire Crystal's (if at all)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yes, these all have sapphire crystals. They do however, lack solid end links on the bracelet (unlike the USA II has) judging by the pictures on the website.

It appears the bigger divers that have also just been released do not have sapphire crystals.


----------



## papih (Jul 7, 2014)

Currently Surpressing my watch acquisition syndrome right now...

Dont know for how long.. 🙂


----------



## WSN7 (Sep 20, 2017)

Thanks for posting those! Did they have any of the smaller new divers?


----------



## papih (Jul 7, 2014)

WSN7 said:


> Thanks for posting those! Did they have any of the smaller new divers?


Yes they have. It's more expensive than the watch on the picture.


----------



## Eran (Mar 12, 2014)

While on the subject of new models... a couple of new limited edition Moon Phase pieces are out, too!

Orient Place - The Place for Orient Watch Collectors and Fans: New Limited Editions of Orient Moon Phase Watches Released

I just keep waiting patiently for when they do a non-skeleton moon phase- that could be perfect.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

Tempting....










Emerald Green AA0004E









Found on IG: hourboutiquesg


----------



## jwolfe (Aug 1, 2018)

Guzmannosaurus said:


> Tempting....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are these Ray 3 or Mako 3?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

The green looks really nice. Had not seen that dial color version before.


----------



## Guzmannosaurus (Apr 1, 2015)

jwolfe said:


> Are these Ray 3 or Mako 3?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


The IG post said Mako 3


----------



## Fatvette (Jan 28, 2017)

I agree, don't really like any type of open heart but the new divers have me thinking!!(And I don't need another diver!!)



mali said:


> I don´t lilke much the open heart designs, but the Orient divers are always interesting.


----------



## Fatvette (Jan 28, 2017)

Dang not sure about this. Part of me is digging this but could look totally different in real life.



Vamospues said:


> Agree on the maroon dial, pretty nice ... always difficult to tell what strong dial colours will look like in real life, though.
> 
> From the dimensions given on the official site and the shape of the case, this looks to be a "Mako version 3" possibly, with cues from the Mako USA ...
> 
> ...


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Dan T. said:


> EDIT: Dear lord, I should have kept digging... They're releasing the AF02003W without the power reserve complication! Despite loving Orient's power reserve meters (my favorite complication in general), they do add about $100 USD to the cost, and this one will sure be more affordable. I'm excited!
> 
> View attachment 13451665


Not exactly. The new one is 40.5mm, and no drilled lugs.


----------



## speedlever (Nov 14, 2009)

Now if Orient would just release a Polaris GMT with a nice bracelet instead of the strap... no, on 2nd thought, please don't tempt me past my ability to resist!


----------



## ramils (Dec 20, 2017)

Why drilled lugs are needed ? Justbtrying to understand.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

ramils said:


> Why drilled lugs are needed ? Justbtrying to understand.


It's not necessary, just neat. Easier strap changes.


----------



## tweety889 (Jun 18, 2013)

Just got this blue Mako 3. I'm in love! 









Sent from my SM-T825Y using Tapatalk


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

this one looks fantastic


----------



## Ping (Aug 15, 2016)

Im really temped with the RN-AA0001B, even though I told myself only ONE last Seiko watch to my collection.

Can someone show more real life pictures? Internet dont have that many yet.


----------



## Ping (Aug 15, 2016)

.


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Ping said:


> Im really temped with the RN-AA0001B, even though I told myself only ONE last Seiko watch to my collection.
> 
> Can someone show more real life pictures? Internet dont have that many yet.


Here's a video comparing it with the older mako


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

Just got the Ray 3! I'm in love too!


----------



## BurningPlaydoh (Aug 29, 2018)

Pretty sure the larger one (44mm bezel) is meant to replace the Mako XL, not Mako 3 or Ray 3, that would be the 42mm version. Mako and Ray have always had very different indicies whereas these two new models are very similar in that regard.


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

BurningPlaydoh said:


> Pretty sure the larger one (44mm bezel) is meant to replace the Mako XL, not Mako 3 or Ray 3, that would be the 42mm version. Mako and Ray have always had very different indicies whereas these two new models are very similar in that regard.


Nope. Let me correct you there. The 44mm are Ray 3's. Both Mako 3 (41.8mm) and Ray 3 (44mm) are already on the Orient Japan sites - https://www.orient-watch.jp/product/category/?category_id=265


----------



## peraspera71 (Oct 21, 2018)

Couldn't agree more. That's the one I'd have.


----------



## BurningPlaydoh (Aug 29, 2018)

cezwho said:


> Nope. Let me correct you there. The 44mm are Ray 3's. Both Mako 3 (41.8mm) and Ray 3 (44mm) are already on the Orient Japan sites -


I checked the link and must be missing where you're getting that naming scheme from? It would be completely inconsistent with their previous refresh of the Mako and Ray, the bezel/case diameter never changed except for the XL.

Doesn't really matter at the end of the day I guess, but subjectively the new 44mm model will wear like an XL, not a Ray I or II.


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

BurningPlaydoh said:


> I checked the link and must be missing where you're getting that naming scheme from? It would be completely inconsistent with their previous refresh of the Mako and Ray, the bezel/case diameter never changed except for the XL.
> 
> Doesn't really matter at the end of the day I guess, but subjectively the new 44mm model will wear like an XL, not a Ray I or II.


I got the name from several sources - including coming from my seller. Who are we to say about Orient changing case sizes?

https://conteenium.com/product/orient-ray-3-black-rubber-ra-aa0010b/


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## gregorysze (Apr 19, 2018)

Hey guys, so it seems that there's still a fair bit of looking around in terms of info on the new Ray/Mako models. Just wanted to share with all of you my review and thoughts on the Ray III in particular. I picked this up in Japan not too long ago and it's been one heck of a piece to put on. Mind you, I'm far from an expert, just an enthusiast who wants to share what's on my mind when it comes to watches.

Here's the link to my review - http://centreseconds.com/review-orient-rn-aa0008b-ray-iii/


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

gregorysze said:


> Hey guys, so it seems that there's still a fair bit of looking around in terms of info on the new Ray/Mako models. Just wanted to share with all of you my review and thoughts on the Ray III in particular. I picked this up in Japan not too long ago and it's been one heck of a piece to put on. Mind you, I'm far from an expert, just an enthusiast who wants to share what's on my mind when it comes to watches.
> 
> Here's the link to my review - http://centreseconds.com/review-orient-rn-aa0008b-ray-iii/


Nice review. Looks nice, but I have a thing for divers with unlumed bezels... just no.. the Mako 3s though are another thing... waiting for the price on the green to drop a bit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gregorysze (Apr 19, 2018)

arislan said:


> Nice review. Looks nice, but I have a thing for divers with unlumed bezels... just no.. the Mako 3s though are another thing... waiting for the price on the green to drop a bit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, mate! Yeah, to be honest, the lack of a lumed pip on the bezel made me grit my teeth quite badly at the start of the ownership experience. Guess I have a solid excuse to get another diver, then!

I've also had the pleasure of trying on the Mako 3s and they're just as, if not more, desirable. When the price is right, PULL THAT TRIGGER.


----------



## ady1989 (Jan 19, 2009)

arislan said:


> Nice review. Looks nice, but I have a thing for divers with unlumed bezels... just no.. the Mako 3s though are another thing... waiting for the price on the green to drop a bit
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's my biggest issue with my Mako XL. That and the fact that it says "60" instead of having an arrow, that drives me insane too. Fortunately for it the full lumed dial is redeeming enough for me to love the watch.


----------



## Terry Lennox (Dec 14, 2017)

What does all this mean for the Mako USA?

The new model has a dial much like the USA model available exclusively from Orient's web store.


----------



## WOXOF (Mar 7, 2017)

Terry Lennox said:


> What does all this mean for the Mako USA?
> 
> The new model has a dial much like the USA model available exclusively from Orient's web store.


Hopefully it doesn't go away. The USA still has drilled lug holes and sapphire crystal, plus improved lume. I think some of these details are making their way into the newer models released by Orient but not all. I do like the additional colors available with the new lines however.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Do these new models have a sapphire crystal or a mineral crystal? I can’t read Japanese (I’m sure it says on Orient’s website though). But the review of the 44mm version clearly states it comes with a mineral crystal.


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> Do these new models have a sapphire crystal or a mineral crystal? I can't read Japanese (I'm sure it says on Orient's website though). But the review of the 44mm version clearly states it comes with a mineral crystal.


the new models have mineral crystals.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

cezwho said:


> the new models have mineral crystals.


So from what I gather from the various threads is that the 41.8mm models (similar case to the current Ray/Mako) do have a sapphire crystal, but the 44mm models have a mineral crystal.


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> So from what I gather from the various threads is that the 41.8mm models (similar case to the current Ray/Mako) do have a sapphire crystal, but the 44mm models have a mineral crystal.


ah, you're right. i personally have the Ray 3 so that I can confirm that it's using mineral. but i went back and reviewed the photo i took and the Mako 3s do have sapphire crystals - tags can be clearly seen. (so you see - i'm not one of those guys who thinks i'm always right. I do admit when i'm wrong ;-) )


----------



## BurningPlaydoh (Aug 29, 2018)

https://www.passthewatch.com/orient-diver-mako-xl-ii-automatic-black-dial-men-s-watch-ra-aa0011b19b

44mm version is called "Mako XL II here"...

THE PLOT THICKENS.

Great to see the Mako 3 really has sapphire though!


----------



## cezwho (Mar 25, 2018)

BurningPlaydoh said:


> https://www.passthewatch.com/orient-diver-mako-xl-ii-automatic-black-dial-men-s-watch-ra-aa0011b19b
> 
> 44mm version is called "Mako XL II here"...
> 
> ...


a lot of confusion on the name. but that website also states that it's only at 42mm - its 44mm.

this site https://conteenium.com/product/orient-ray-3-black-rubber-ra-aa0010b/ - tags them as Ray 3 - 2 of my seller too.


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

More fun w/ Orient models 
Orient M-FORCE 

RA-EL0003b "Triton" 200m, crown 4 oclock date 4 oclock

SEL0A001b M-Force 'bravo' JDM? crown 4 oclock date 4 oclock 

EL0300/WV0011 M-Force 200 m crown 4 oclock date 9 oclock (OSD) 

WV0211 M-Force 'STI' 200m crown 4 oclock date 4 oclock

DV-1003 M-Force Titanium 200m crown 3 oclock date 3 oclock

SEL-07001 M-Force 'Delta' crown 3 oclock date 3 oclock 12-6 dial 

SEL-06001 M-Force 'Beast' crown 9 oclock date 3 oclock 

EL-07002 M-Force 'Beast II' 3 oclock date 3 oclock

and for giggles: 

469SS073 NETUNO 500 m ! 3 oclock date 3 oclock (Brazil)


----------



## Orangestar (Dec 2, 2018)

Hi Guys

So I also bought the Mako and I can see that Massdrop also calls them Mako. Sorry but can't post links yet


----------



## colorblind (Apr 1, 2018)

Wonder why they didn't release a white dial option like they did with the Mako II Usa.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

colorblind said:


> Wonder why they didn't release a white dial option like they did with the Mako II Usa.


A green dial and bezel would be sweet too!


----------



## gregorysze (Apr 19, 2018)

A lot of confusion going around with the names but sites that I've personally checked out are calling the 44 mm version the Ray while the smaller sibling is called the Mako. Also, to help clear things up, I'm also the owner of a Ray III and I can confirm it's a mineral crystal.


----------



## 356746 (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Jimbo85281 (Jan 3, 2015)

Photos cannot do this dial justice. Just beautiful!









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## daytripper (Jul 28, 2013)

It looks like the ray 3 has a coin edge bezel and a crown with more coin grip indents on it. I would love to know if those fit the Mako 2 Usa, because the crown on my mako 2 USA is awful and terribly hard to grip, and the bezel itself is incredibly stiff 

Sent from my brain


----------



## Orangestar (Dec 2, 2018)

Here's a comparison of the new Mako III


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

Jimbo85281 said:


> Photos cannot do this dial justice. Just beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG that black sunburst dial is simply out of this world


----------



## BurningPlaydoh (Aug 29, 2018)

Very glad to see they went with sunburst on the black dial as well. The old matte finish didn't look as good with the mostly polished case IMO and the sunburst on the blue was really a standout.

That comparison vid makes it appear the lume is better on the new models too (maybe same compound the Mako USA used?). Interesting that the hands seem more off-white compared to the Mako II, because I know the better glowing lumes aren't as perfectly white but the Mako USA and SKX compared to the Mako/Ray I and II always seemed to have a really close color/tint.


----------

